# ADA in Canada?



## tazgan (Jan 30, 2006)

I would like to find a canadian supplier for ada soils. The fright costs from the us is alot. An ontario supplier would be best. Then which kind and how much for a 90g (48" long 18" wide and 24" deep)? Any info would really help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

None that I have found. The Canadian food inspection agency requires an import permit for this product. If they decide to open the package, there is a chance they will confiscated it at the borders.


----------



## tazgan (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you EDGE. 
Then what would be my other options far a good substrate. I have 2 90g tanks 1 with plain gavel the other with a garden produce called profile (i think that's what it was called) but it's red color isn't real nice. I've found eco-complete and fluorite at pets and ponds web site. Which is better or the pros and cans of each.
Thanks


----------



## liz (Jan 28, 2006)

*substrate*

I just did a 120 gl. tank with eco complete - and it looks great! It has been up and running now for 3 weeks and not a speck of algae!!


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

go with sand. get pool filter sand it looks good and is cheap. You will have to add a substrate fert to compensate for the lack of nutrients in the sand but other than that it is good.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

ADG will ship north. I'm getting some from them. Shipping is a little steep but at least they're willing to get it done for you.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

I have shipped quite a bit to Canada without any issues.


----------



## tazgan (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Jeff can you give me a price on either 5 9l or 10 9l bags of amazona shipped to ontario canada
thanks


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It is much easier and accurate to just do a sample order through the site and check the shipping prices for the various options. You don't even have to create an account to do this, and certainly do not have to commit to any order to see the shipping amount. That step even becomes before you choose your payment method.


----------

